# What are you playing now?



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

So unless my eyes are deceiving me, there isn't a recent thread regarding what games we Urbanites are playing right now, so I thought I'd create just the thread for such discussion.

I'm currently playing the Zelda Wind Waker HD remake on the Wii U and it's like I'm 12 years old all over again. Stupidly I bought the wireless Wii U Pro controller, thinking it would be more suitable for such a game. I was totally wrong. It's probably the first Wii U game that I've played that actually feels great with the game pad, having it set up as your map screen when you're exploring the dungeons is fantastic (no more pausing the game every 10 seconds to find out where you're going!). For a game that only took 6 months to develop is certainly feels extremely well polished. The art style looks fairly incredible in HD, there's just so much retina searing colour blasting your eyes all the time it's fantastic

I'm also playing Pokemon White 2 (for the 100,000,000th time) and Luigi's Mansion 2 on the 3DS. Personally I'd say Luigis Mansion 2 is reason enough to buy a 3DS in the first place but I know many will disagree. I had started to play the original Fallout on PC too but Steam decided to take a massive shit and no longer allows me to play it, so I'm in Fallout limbo, desperately wanting to finish the game but unable to do so 

So what about you lot? Playing modern next gen games or ye olde classics? Oh and yes, games designed for smartphones do count (seeing as that section of the market is somewhat expanding enormously and turning previous non gamers into Bejewelled addicts).


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2013)

I replaced my Dwarf Fortress obsession with Kerbal Space Program, which has now been replaced by Minecraft. In between, I have been snacking on morsels of Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons, Rayman Legends, The Dishonored DLC and currently point'n'click adventure game The Inner World.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I replaced my Dwarf Fortress obsession with Kerbal Space Program, which has now been replaced by Minecraft. In between, I have been snacking on morsels of Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons, Rayman Legends, The Dishonored DLC and currently point'n'click adventure game The Inner World.


For some reason I just couldn't get along well with Dishonored. This annoys me greatly as I know it's a great game with interesting features but I just can't get the whole stealth thing down. Probably explains why I've always hated Splinter Cell too, too much creeping around, not enough fast paced action.

What's Rayman Legends like? Used to love the old one's on PS1.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2013)

The animation, presentation and music are worth it alone. But it's also an inventive and just difficult enough platform game. Only played the first few levels and it'll probably be months before I finish it, but it's good.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The animation, presentation and music are worth it alone. But it's also an inventive and just difficult enough platform game. Only played the first few levels and it'll probably be months before I finish it, but it's good.


I'll give it a go after Pokemon X&Y has gone out of my system. Been far too long since I last played a Rayman game. I think it was on the PS2, adventure, 3D graphics. It was pretty decent.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2013)

Gran Turismo 2. Never had a PS1 (I was always Nintendo and nothing else) but me and a mate did swaps now and again so I got to play GT2 a little bit.

Took some learning, for sure. Still nowhere near winning all the races (that last corner on Laguna Seca, GRRRRRR!)


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Gran Turismo 2. Never had a PS1 (I was always Nintendo and nothing else) but me and a mate did swaps now and again so I got to play GT2 a little bit.
> 
> Took some learning, for sure. Still nowhere near winning all the races (that last corner on Laguna Seca, GRRRRRR!)


I still remember my excitement for the first Gran Turismo game on PS1. My God it was brilliant (coming from someone who detests racing/sports games). Although I always preferred Nintendo consoles I've a soft spot in my heart for the old grey rectangle, it had so many underrated games. My neighbor at the time used to make copies of games for me, I'm sure I only ever paid for about 3 ''real'' games


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> For some reason I just couldn't get along well with Dishonored. This annoys me greatly as I know it's a great game with interesting features but I just can't get the whole stealth thing down. Probably explains why I've always hated Splinter Cell too, too much creeping around, not enough fast paced action.



Dishonored is an excellent action game as well, if you choose to play it that way. My most recent playthrough was as Stabby McStrangle and I barely did any hiding at all. You get lots of cool toys to kill people with. One of the upgradeable powers lets you chain together takedowns, which is great fun setting up and excuting. Stab! Leap! Stab! Drop! Stab! Sprint! Stab! Pause time, attach a razor wire grenade to a guard's chest, teleport on top of the bookshelf and watch him get cut to pieces when you un-pause. And rest


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> I still remember my excitement for the first Gran Turismo game on PS1. My God it was brilliant (coming from someone who detests racing/sports games). Although I always preferred Nintendo consoles I've a soft spot in my heart for the old grey rectangle, it had so many underrated games. My neighbor at the time used to make copies of games for me, I'm sure I only ever paid for about 3 ''real'' games



Yeah, I got this 2nd hand PS1 specifically to play Gran Turismo on cos much as I love Nintendo consoles the driving games are not all that plentiful or good. I mean sims as opposed to racing.

Wind Waker, eh? That's a game I've not played for quite a while. It's wonderful, isn't it (except for (a) the Triforce bits at the end and (b) having to talk to that fucking FREAK Tingle so many times, lol)


----------



## Chz (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't even particularly like platformers, but I loved Rayman Legends. There are only a very small number of the innumerable stages that are irritatingly difficult, but they're all a challenge in their own way. The art and music is top notch.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I got this 2nd hand PS1 specifically to play Gran Turismo on cos much as I love Nintendo consoles the driving games are not all that plentiful or good. I mean sims as opposed to racing.
> 
> Wind Waker, eh? That's a game I've not played for quite a while. It's wonderful, isn't it (except for (a) the Triforce bits at the end and (b) having to talk to that fucking FREAK Tingle so many times, lol)


Tingle is even more annoying this time round and I've only met the fucker once . I just mashed the A button until he fucked off the screen. They added a new feature to the game, something about sending letters in glass bottles to other people but in the button mashing madness I skipped most of the info. I still wish it were either A) A totally new Zelda game or B) a Majoras Mask remake, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2013)

GTA V and the Battlefield 4 Beta on the Xbox. 

And I second the praise for Dishonoured. It can be done with a mix of stealth and violence. I found it easier to be a psycho killer the first time round and then a bit more "knock 'em out and throw them in a dumpster" the second time as I had learnt the city.


----------



## Chz (Oct 7, 2013)

If you're stealthy the first time around, you really end up having no interest in playing it again. So I'd agree that storming through the first time is best.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2013)

Just started Gone Home on the PC despite having no graphics card to speak of.... inbetween Assassins Creed 2 while waiting for the new Batman.


----------



## tommers (Oct 7, 2013)

Shadowrun returns and pixel dungeon and new star soccer on my commute.

GTAV when the mother-in-law isn't in the room and I can get on the telly.

Dark Souls, still.

Cardhunter if the laptop is free.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2013)

I alternate between Left4Dead2 where you kill zombies with a variety of weapons and Killing Floor where you kill zombies with a variety of weapons.

I'm looking forward to Left4Dead3 but have no idea what that will involve


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 7, 2013)

Making friends with zombies, probably.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 7, 2013)

and when I'm hammering the torrents and want to play offline, I'll turn back the clock and have a go at Red Alert 2.

Still a great game more than 10 years on


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2013)

GTA V,  the dlc for dishonoured, x-com the beareau and Saints row 4


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shadow Complex on xbl currently, and got Mark Of The Ninja and Hitman Absolution lined up after that.

Hopefully GTA5 will have come down in price by time I finish these...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Dishonored is an excellent action game as well, if you choose to play it that way. My most recent playthrough was as Stabby McStrangle and I barely did any hiding at all. You get lots of cool toys to kill people with. One of the upgradeable powers lets you chain together takedowns, which is great fun setting up and excuting. Stab! Leap! Stab! Drop! Stab! Sprint! Stab! Pause time, attach a razor wire grenade to a guard's chest, teleport on top of the bookshelf and watch him get cut to pieces when you un-pause. And rest


 
I've just played through Dishonored having got it last week and there's still quite a few skills I never really used. It's not the longest but it does feel like it's worth another playthrough which I don't usually do. I might try proper sneaky next time - I kind of tried to do that this time but kept getting spotted and having to kill everyone.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 8, 2013)

Started playing New Super Mario Bros U again. What a beautiful and amazing game, the best 2D Mario since  Super Mario World. It's also really hard.

Also, still working through Skyward Sword and dabbling in Animal Crossing New Leaf.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 8, 2013)

GTA V. Thats pretty much got my gaming attention all to itself these days. Still playing Stick Cricket on my phone though.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 8, 2013)

Gurk 3 and The Hobbit: Kingdoms of Middle Earth. I'll finish the first and give up on the latter soon.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 8, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> Started playing New Super Mario Bros U again. What a beautiful and amazing game, the best 2D Mario since  Super Mario World. It's also really hard.
> 
> Also, still working through Skyward Sword and dabbling in Animal Crossing New Leaf.


Tried Luigi bros yet? Wind Waker has pushed Skyward Sword out of my way for now. I could never get into Animal crossing, to me you don't seem to do anything. Never liked the Sims either.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 8, 2013)

I seem to have a great need to finish Starseed Pilgrim.


----------



## Silva (Oct 9, 2013)

Premier Manager 3 on the laptop, ESPN NFL 2K5 on the Xbox.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 9, 2013)

Fonza Horizon... was headed out to buy Gta 5 and found out that i'd bought the bloody thing months ago and forgotten about it completely still had the wrapping on it


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 9, 2013)

Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 9, 2013)

Arkham city.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 10, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Tried Luigi bros yet? Wind Waker has pushed Skyward Sword out of my way for now. I could never get into Animal crossing, to me you don't seem to do anything. Never liked the Sims either.



I'm in the final dungeon on Skyward Sword so may finish this weekend. I have Windwaker on the Gamecube and played it to death, so not going to bother with the HD remake...for now 

I haven't tried Luigi U, just going to finish NSMBU then get 3D World at Christmas....it looks like so much fun! It seems to take it's lead from 3D Land on the 3DS, which was the best Mario game since 64, perhaps the best Mario ever.

I know what I'm playing this Christmas...


----------



## Epona (Oct 11, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> So unless my eyes are deceiving me, there isn't a recent thread regarding what games we Urbanites are playing right now, so I thought I'd create just the thread for such discussion.



I started a thread for this a while ago, and I am incensed that you have started another thread rather than using my existing one! 

Only kidding!   

I'm currently playing Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition, it's as hard as I recall from the first time around.  Going with the stock party of Me (MC Fighter/Thief), Imoen (DC to mage), Jaheira, Khalid, Minsc, and Dynaheir.  A real blast from the past but in 1920x1080 and with class kits.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 12, 2013)

Currently playing Pokemon X. Nintendo have pulled a rabbit out of the hat. I'm in love.


----------



## yield (Oct 12, 2013)

I finished infamous 2 as good a few weeks ago. Don't think I'll play it again as evil. 

It's definitely an improvement on the first one with interesting new powers but very similiar in gameplay.

Looking forward to second son on the ps4 when I can afford one.

I've played a couple of hours of Dragon's Dogma but not really got into it. Capcom have done well but I keep getting distracted.


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2013)

Tonight I have mostly been doing a bit of Portal 2 co-op with the OH.  Great fun, and a fair amount of good-natured yelling!

(Me: No, there!!  There!!! Look where I'm pinging ffs!!!'
Him: Catch the bloody thing, it's landing right in front of you! Oh ok, lets try that one again then)


----------



## dervish (Oct 22, 2013)

I've just discovered the blockheads on android.

It's awesome, like minecraft but in 2D, it really doesn't lose anything from lacking a dimension. Haven't played the multiplayer bit yet, but I can see myself spending a lot of time building my own little world before interacting with other people.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

I have been playing The Dark Mod, which is basically Thief but with modern controls and graphics. It uses the Doom 3 engine so the lighting is all realtime, and all the missions are made by long running fans of the series. It's great 

I *think* I played The Stanley Parable. I'm not sure. Maybe it played me. Maybe I should play it again. Maybe I'm still playing it. You should play it.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2013)

Still on crusader kings 2 but found a mod that converts it to the post-Roman Britain of Bernard Cornwell's Arthurian Warlord series; still have the same thing as in vanilla with one or two super-powerful kingdoms and you trying to survive against 'em but it's balanced well enough to be challenging but do-able, and I liked the books it's based on.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2013)

So I'm back onto Zelda Wind Waker HD after a week solid of playing Pokemon X&Y. It's such a gorgeous looking game that I'm finding myself just wasting time looking around at everything. I downloaded the Rayman Legends demo, what a game! I can't justify the cost right now but it's certainly the next game on my hit list. First time I've played Rayman since his PS1 outing back in the 90's. Rayman is French, right?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> So I'm back onto Zelda Wind Waker HD after a week solid of playing Pokemon X&Y. It's such a gorgeous looking game that I'm finding myself just wasting time looking around at everything. I downloaded the Rayman Legends demo, what a game! I can't justify the cost right now but it's certainly the next game on my hit list. First time I've played Rayman since his PS1 outing back in the 90's. Rayman is French, right?


Yep. Michel Ancel, great guy. http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-08-28-ancel-profile


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 22, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Yep. Michel Ancel, great guy. http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-08-28-ancel-profile


The art style is rather breathtaking, really looks very well polished. Something Rayman has always been good at. Catchy music too! You forget how integral music is to gaming until you either hear a really good musical score or a really shit one (or indeed a total lack of music). I'd also highly recommend Castle of Illusion on steam. A glorious modern remake of an old game that I've many a fond memory playing with my brother as a bairn. All these damn good games coming out at once! I can't keep up with them all


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2013)

Far Cry 3, Civ V, Fall Out - New Vegas, Champ Man season 03/04


----------



## Sunray (Oct 23, 2013)

Currently chowing down on death with Dark Souls as no game is ever going to best me. 

'You have died'


----------



## tommers (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Currently chowing down on death with Dark Souls as no game is ever going to best me.
> 
> 'You have died'



how is it going?

I am also still playing Dark Souls.


----------



## bmd (Oct 23, 2013)

Diablo III on the 360. Shadowrun Returns on the pc.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> how is it going?
> 
> I am also still playing Dark Souls.



Easier when I discovered the HUD, just by a fluke got by that monster on the ramparts in the 1st area by being pushed off and he somehow followed me. 

Been grinding that level to get stronger.


----------



## golightly (Oct 23, 2013)

Currently playing X-com - enemy unknown.  Repetitive, but quite enjoying the tactical play.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Easier when I discovered the HUD, just by a fluke got by that monster on the ramparts in the 1st area by being pushed off and he somehow followed me.
> 
> Been grinding that level to get stronger.




The Taurus demon?  Big Minotaur thing?  That's a good fight.

I'm jealous. Going through the first time when you don't know what to do and every little bit of progress is really hard-earned was brilliant.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 24, 2013)

golightly said:


> Currently playing X-com - enemy unknown.  Repetitive, but quite enjoying the tactical play.


Ever play the originals?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 24, 2013)

I died so many times trying.  Just ran up there rather than take on the guards over and over.


----------



## golightly (Oct 24, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Ever play the originals?


 
Nope, but I have purchased X-com Apocalypse. I heard that it's rather good, so I thought I'd give it a go.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 24, 2013)

golightly said:


> Nope, but I have purchased X-com Apocalypse. I heard that it's rather good, so I thought I'd give it a go.


They're on Steam. Fantastically difficult games, very tactical and genuinely tense.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 25, 2013)

Trials Evolution. So addictive!


----------



## yield (Oct 26, 2013)

bmd said:


> Diablo III on the 360. Shadowrun Returns on the pc.


bmd please can you tell what you think of them both? Was hoping to get Diablo III on ps3 for xmas.


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2013)

Playing Risen.  The combat is very actiony, which is to be expected in an action RPG, and kind of hard (you have to time your swings/thrusts, dodges, and blocking really well - it's not one of those games where you can just keep clicking LMB until your foe dies, and it doesn't have a loose target system whereby you'll get a hit in if you're facing vaguely the right way - you have to get a precise hit every time) and is making me cry like an overwrought toddler.  Great game (so far), but the combat is utterly unforgiving.

It's also kind of good in that combat-worthy NPCs will help you out if they are nearby, but farm workers and the like will stand a bit away from the action and show their support by yelling things like 'bloody hit him!' and encouraging you when you get a hit.  When you die, the game doesn't revert to a load screen but just leaves you dead, at one point I died and a nearby fieldhand was heard to mutter something along the lines of 'looks like 'e's dead, I didn't expect him to go down that easily'  The bastard!  Go on Mr Critical Farmer, YOU try double tapping the s key to dodge backwards, then hit him on the side while he's overextended, if you think it looks that fucking easy.


----------



## bmd (Oct 26, 2013)

yield said:


> bmd please can you tell what you think of them both? Was hoping to get Diablo III on ps3 for xmas.



If you like dungeon crawlers then you won't find a better one for a console than Diablo III. 

I absolutely love Shadowrun Returns. It's a top down third person rpg. Everything about it is very slick, the gameplay is spot on with the story being quite interesting and there's tons to do. You can upgrade your character a huge number of ways and I can see myself playing this through a lot of times due to the way you play based on the character you have. Combat is turn based, which I like and it's pretty straightforward. You also control a couple of others at times and that's never a problem. 

I have played Diablo to death and I am still not bored with it. I'm just getting into SR but I can see it being a game I come back to a lot.


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> They're on Steam. Fantastically difficult games, very tactical and genuinely tense.


 
Sounds like a day at work.


----------



## Callum91 (Oct 26, 2013)

golightly said:


> Sounds like a day at work.


It'll have you in tears faster than a bad day at work. It's glorious self inflicted misery


----------



## tommers (Oct 26, 2013)

bmd said:


> I absolutely love Shadowrun Returns. It's a top down third person rpg. Everything about it is very slick, the gameplay is spot on with the story being quite interesting and there's tons to do. You can upgrade your character a huge number of ways and I can see myself playing this through a lot of times due to the way you play based on the character you have. Combat is turn based, which I like and it's pretty straightforward. You also control a couple of others at times and that's never a problem.
> 
> I have played Diablo to death and I am still not bored with it. I'm just getting into SR but I can see it being a game I come back to a lot.



I think there's a thread about shadowrun.  But yeah, I echo what you said.  It's really good.  Bit of a game of 2 halves but both halves are decent.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

OK at this point I am really struggling with the combat in Risen, it's so fucking hard and I keep dying.  Is there anyone else who has played it who can give me some tips?


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2013)

FINALLY killed a bog body after about 20 reloads.  I feel invincible, but will probably be swiftly brought back down to earth the next time I have to face 2 of those porcupine things at the same time.


----------



## tommers (Nov 12, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I died so many times trying.  Just ran up there rather than take on the guards over and over.



Are you still at it? How are you getting on?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 12, 2013)

Kinda got the boredom hit me again on Dark Souls.  Its like adventure games of old, where you have to experiment everything against everything.  I noted the agility that being near naked gave me but if you pulled 2 at once also made it very difficult as with no armour, made dying very easy indeed, if it wasn't easy enough.  Undead burg is now nothing to me though apart from that black knight who kills me in just a few seconds. Can't avoid the blows, naked or armoured up.  

Got to that bit where there is a armoured up boar, I think I have to stab it in the arse as I saw its the only bit that's got no armour but defeating that is all there is left to do up there and you die nearly instantly if he gets a blow in.  It is at this point that boredom got the better of me.  I don't like repetition at the best of times.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 13, 2013)

I've mostly been playing 'Heart of the Swarm' I am enjoying the campaign, can't take the stress of multiplayer. Also a bit of Teleglitch and FTL. But I am looking forward to X-Com 'enemy within' on Friday!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2013)

just downloaded classic wastland.  not played it yet


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 13, 2013)

Been playing the Directors cut of the first Resident Evil again. The voice acting is just...sublime. So utterly dire that it manages to come back on itself and achieve greatness. A true classic.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Kinda got the boredom hit me again on Dark Souls.  Its like adventure games of old, where you have to experiment everything against everything.  I noted the agility that being near naked gave me but if you pulled 2 at once also made it very difficult as with no armour, made dying very easy indeed, if it wasn't easy enough.  Undead burg is now nothing to me though apart from that black knight who kills me in just a few seconds. Can't avoid the blows, naked or armoured up.
> 
> Got to that bit where there is a armoured up boar, I think I have to stab it in the arse as I saw its the only bit that's got no armour but defeating that is all there is left to do up there and you die nearly instantly if he gets a blow in.  It is at this point that boredom got the better of me.  I don't like repetition at the best of times.



Ah, that's a shame.  You kind of get to a point where you start beating people like Havel and the black knight and it gets a bit easier.  

There is a lot of repetition though.  You chip away until you get past something.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2013)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> I've mostly been playing 'Heart of the Swarm' I am enjoying the campaign, can't take the stress of multiplayer. Also a bit of Teleglitch and FTL. But I am looking forward to X-Com 'enemy within' on Friday!!



What's teleglitch like?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ah, that's a shame.  You kind of get to a point where you start beating people like Havel and the black knight and it gets a bit easier.
> 
> There is a lot of repetition though.  You chip away until you get past something.



I get the feeling its a great game, but for me they could have tweaked it a bit to make it a more enjoyable experience.  There are limits to the repetition.  

The unforgiving difficulty which is verging on brutal is only going to appeal to a limited number of people.   This has disappointed the lead developer reading an interview related to the new version.


----------



## tommers (Nov 13, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I get the feeling its a great game, but for me they could have tweaked it a bit to make it a more enjoyable experience.  There are limits to the repetition.
> 
> The unforgiving difficulty which is verging on brutal is only going to appeal to a limited number of people.   This has disappointed the lead developer reading an interview related to the new version.



Yeah, it's unfortunate that the start is probably the most difficult bit.  Once you get past the belfry gargoyles then you have more of a clue what you're doing, or at least get into a bit of a rhythm.  It does get more and more manageable the further you go, even though the actual situations get much harder.  

I really love the difficulty and the way that you're left completely on your own but I imagine that's put off a whole load of people from getting past the first few hours.  It's not something that most people like.

It really rewards persistence.  I've played about 400 hours and am still finding new things to do, new spells and weapons to try.  Even the whole story is mainly told through item descriptions.

What did he say in the interview?


----------



## Silva (Nov 13, 2013)

Got Mass Effect, Battlefield Bad Company 2 and F1 2011 today. Always ahead of times, me


----------



## Cid (Nov 13, 2013)

Still grinding Path of Exile... I'm tempted to get back into Dark Souls, but can barely remember where I left off. Think the Depths or Valley of Drakes.


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2013)

Cid said:


> Still grinding Path of Exile... I'm tempted to get back into Dark Souls, but can barely remember where I left off. Think the Depths or Valley of Drakes.



Now you've got a bit further with POE, is it any good?


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2013)

It is good yeah... I mean it's basically a Diablo clone, but it's more well realised than any other I've played. If you're not into vigorous clicking, loot sorting and worrying about skill trees it's probably not for you. Personally prefer it to D3 (although tbf I haven't played that for ages as I got pissed off with the loot grinding and auction house stuff). I think with D3 it seemed like you'd spent loads on a game that was shamelessly focused on loot grinding and trading... With PoE it's a more build based progression; the skill tree is absolutely massive, so you can customise your character fairly heavily. If I bother doing the harder difficulties there will no doubt be choices I curse, but hey. There's a new season of events just started, not tried any yet as I'm trying not to play too many games, but will report back if I do. It can get a bit repetitive sometimes, but that's not exactly unexpected in games like this... There's enough variation in enemies and scenery to keep it interesting I think. On the subject of scenery the general design is good; graphics more real and dark than D3, some nicely designed enemies too - quite like playing with overlay map off and zoomed in a bit (although scenery can get in the way as it's fixed view). Boss fights not as involved as D3 though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 15, 2013)

Had the week off, so I've spent it alternating between Arkham Origins on the PS3 and Arkham City on the Mac. Enjoying both of them, although it always takes me a few minutes to make the mental switch between the controller-keyboard controls.


----------



## golightly (Nov 15, 2013)

Metro Last Light.  I really need a new gaphics card.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Nov 17, 2013)

X-COM Enemy Within is bastardingly difficult on Ironman Classic.... just rage deleted my seventh game. I have sent hundreds of rookies to their deaths.. My advice - grab a MEC or two ASAP but ODNT LET THEM DIE and only upgrade ranked soldiers with gene mods.. nothing more disappointing than watching your gene modded rookie get one shotted after being unable to shoot a thin man at point blank range.. punching crysalids through walls is AMAZING


----------



## Epona (Nov 21, 2013)

I bought Jade Empire cheap on Steam the other day, it was the one 'older' Bioware game that I'd never played - it's an action RPG which is heavy on combat and using different combat styles, it's linear, it's short (25 hours or thereabouts) compared to many old RPG odysseys, but fuck me, it's a BLOODY FANTASTIC game.  Loving every minute of it.  Graphics and 3rd person gameplay very much like KOTOR, so it feels familiar - but love the setting and the story and the characters.  Combat with a good range of difficulty settings that affect the enemy AI rather than just making them stronger, the difficulty settings go from 'meh, I just want to follow the story', to all sorts of combos and skills that you'll need to use intelligently at higher difficulty levels.  It's like finding a shiny old gem in a spoil heap.  Brilliant game.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just picked myself up a copy of Zelda A link Between Worlds for the 3DS. The queue for the Xbox One was out the door, had to wait in line with about three dozen 11 year old boys and their mothers


----------



## no-no (Nov 22, 2013)

The Little Crane That Could - ipad.

Almost perfect, just need more levels please.....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

just been playing splinter cell blacklist and totally loving it,


But then ive gone and picked up assassins creed black flag, bad idea cos splinter cell is going to be shelved for a bit


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2013)

no-no said:


> The Little Crane That Could - ipad.
> 
> Almost perfect, just need more levels please.....


I love this game


----------



## no-no (Nov 22, 2013)

Dare I suggest a Kerbal Krane?


----------



## Sunray (Nov 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> OK at this point I am really struggling with the combat in Risen, it's so fucking hard and I keep dying.  Is there anyone else who has played it who can give me some tips?



I'm playing this at the moment and I'm liking it quite a lot, its got some notable flaws and its quite hard. It is but a relaxing stroll on a deserted beach compared to Dark Souls.

Combat is pretty crap in Risen, definitely not Arkham City. Its hard at the start as you have nothing and need to spend gold to level up.  It appears it gets easier.   

1st off before anything, get a shield and wield it in a hand if you haven't already, if anything attacks you just keep right button held down and it will prevent you dying, certainly in the short term.  One trick is to see if there is anyone near by walk near them, they generally join in,  make it very easy to kill what ever is attacking.

There is a shield in a chest at the start but if you don't have one like I did then you can buy one for 100 gold off one of the guys in the swamp. Shields don't take stamina or wear our and can deflect most of the low level attacks.  Just don't multi pull anything, they tend to flank you and that's good bye.  Also save all the time, no matter how safe you feel you are, death is just around the corner.

If your attacking humans, then they are harder.  I found that once they do attack, can drop the shield and skip left or skip right sometimes lands a blow or two then get that shield up.  They often jump back so become hard to target.


----------



## Epona (Nov 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I'm playing this at the moment and I'm liking it quite a lot, its got some notable flaws and its quite hard. It is but a relaxing stroll on a deserted beach compared to Dark Souls.
> 
> Combat is pretty crap in Risen, definitely not Arkham City. Its hard at the start as you have nothing and need to spend gold to level up.  It appears it gets easier.
> 
> ...



I did get the hang of the combat in the end and played the game through to the finish (twice - once as a bandit and once as an inquisition mage) and it is a good fun game, even if the dialogue and voice acting is not all that (although Patty is Cercei Lannister).  There's a shield in a small clearing that is hard to find right near the starting point on the beach (although you need to battle some vultures to get to it), and another on a small ledge by the first small temple you come across.  I found combat with humans a bit easier because they don't annoyingly keep moving backwards just out of range like vultures and rotworms - against a human foe just time your blocks and get in a few good hits and it's not so hard.  I spent a fair amount of gold getting sword training to open up a few new moves and strength to do more damage and that helped a lot!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 24, 2013)

Darksiders is fantastic if nobody has played it yet, downloaded it on Steam last night. Button bashing mayhem al la Devil May Cry, great stuff! Some good puzzles thrown in there too for measure, an easy and pleasing game to sit back and kill endless hordes of enemies with. Satisfying after a stressful day.


----------



## bmd (Nov 24, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Darksiders is fantastic if nobody has played it yet, downloaded it on Steam last night. Button bashing mayhem al la Devil May Cry, great stuff! Some good puzzles thrown in there too for measure, an easy and pleasing game to sit back and kill endless hordes of enemies with. Satisfying after a stressful day.



Have you got to the huge bat boss on top of the building yet? That's where I left it. I was loving it until then. Darksiders 2 is even better imo but they've said that they didn't sell enough to make 3.


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 24, 2013)

bmd said:


> Have you got to the huge bat boss on top of the building yet? That's where I left it. I was loving it until then. Darksiders 2 is even better imo but they've said that they didn't sell enough to make 3.


Aye, I can see why you'd leave it there. I finished the game and on the whole I loved it, right up my alley, great to play late at night when you're drunk/stoned and your energy levels are reaching minus figures. Just mash away and have your retinas seared at the same time. Some of the more Portal-esque puzzles irked me greatly.


----------



## bmd (Nov 24, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> Aye, I can see why you'd leave it there. I finished the game and on the whole I loved it, right up my alley, great to play late at night when you're drunk/stoned and your energy levels are reaching minus figures. Just mash away and have your retinas seared at the same time. Some of the more Portal-esque puzzles irked me greatly.



Have you played 2 yet?


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 24, 2013)

bmd said:


> Have you played 2 yet?


Nope, not gotten round to buying it yet.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 2, 2013)

Rayman Legends on the PS Vita. It's fucking epic. So fast paced, fantastic music, so much replay value and hidden shit to eat away the hours. Excellent stuff indeed that works well on the Vita (nice touchscreen intergration).


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 13, 2013)

Bravely Default for the 3DS. Considering I'm generally not into JRPG's, so far it's proving to be somewhat excellent. Exceeding what little expectations I had by a mile, I love that you can fast forward the combat system (something I'd like Pokemon to adopt...)


----------



## Epona (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm currently playing Gothic 2 (Gold edition, which includes Night of the Raven expansion), and I have to say it is bloody superb.  NotR really ramps up the combat difficulty and adds new quests and a new map to explore, if any of you have only played the original it would be worth playing again with NotR.  It's a game that really rewards exploration, with stuff hidden in all sorts of nooks and crannies, so when you go off the beaten track it can feel like a real voyage of discovery.  Well constructed and engaging plot/story, terrain and character graphics similar level to Morrowind (although Vurt, who helped to mod Morrowind into modernity, has also done some modded graphical improvements for Gothic 2), tons of side quests, herb/ingredient gathering, crafting.  Oh and no level scaling (fixed loot too), it's possible to wander into areas that are going to get you chopped into tiny pieces.  Although NPCs will usually warn you 'don't venture into the woods behind the farm' type of thing when you talk to them, so you have fair warning.  This also means that it is theoretically possible to get some of the best weapons in the game in chapter one - if you can survive getting to them, then you have well and truly earned them, wield them with pride. 

The voice acting/translation is not completely spot on at times, but that is often the case with European RPGs that are initially made in a language other than English, sometimes the localisation for VO and subtitles is a little quirky in that regard and for some reason a few subtitles were missed and are still in German, IMO that just adds to its charm (and nothing that might make you miss anything of importance to the plot).  Worth playing Gothic 1 first because this game is a direct continuation, set 2 or 3 weeks after the end of the original game.  Although everything you need to know is explained through dialogue and video cut scenes, if you played the first game, you will have that feeling of knowing a lot of the NPCs already, and knowing the terrain when you head back into the map covered by the original game.

Anyone who played and enjoyed Risen but hasn't played Gothic 1 & 2 will appreciate them (at least if they can appreciate a slightly older looking game, in terms of graphics), the mechanics are pretty much the same and it's now obvious to me why a lot of fans referred to Risen* as "the true Gothic 4".

*In case anyone doesn't know, Piranha Bytes parted ways with their publisher after being pushed to release Gothic 3 before they felt it was ready for release, in the split they had to abandon the rights to use the Gothic name.  PB developed Risen as their new IP, whilst a different developer made Gothic 4/Arcania (which was not well received by fans of the franchise).  PB has since bought back rights to the Gothic name, but has also recently registered Risen 3 as a trademark, so I'm not sure what will happen next!  If a good game comes out, I don't much care whether it carries the name 'Gothic' or 'Risen' tbh.


----------



## tommers (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm playing steamworld dig, dungeons of dredmor cos i want to play clockwork empires and tales of maj'eyal again cos it's just come out on steam.

I want to play starbound.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 14, 2013)

Far too much Torchlight 2.

Fucking Steam sale...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 15, 2013)

Finished Bioshock Infinite - along with Arkham City, I think this is the first year in over 10 years playing that I've actually 'finished' a computer game. I give up far too easily...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2013)

I want GTA V now. Finished Arkham Origins in a month. Nothing else is really grabbing me atm....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 16, 2013)

i was round a mates last night playing GTA V after not touching it for a month, and I still loves it.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 22, 2013)

Epona said:


> I did get the hang of the combat in the end and played the game through to the finish (twice - once as a bandit and once as an inquisition mage) and it is a good fun game, even if the dialogue and voice acting is not all that (although Patty is Cercei Lannister).  There's a shield in a small clearing that is hard to find right near the starting point on the beach (although you need to battle some vultures to get to it), and another on a small ledge by the first small temple you come across.  I found combat with humans a bit easier because they don't annoyingly keep moving backwards just out of range like vultures and rotworms - against a human foe just time your blocks and get in a few good hits and it's not so hard.  I spent a fair amount of gold getting sword training to open up a few new moves and strength to do more damage and that helped a lot!



I finished this and was less than overwhelmed by chapter 4 and the last boss I did without dying.

I don't think I could play it again.


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2013)

Sunray said:


> I finished this and was less than overwhelmed by chapter 4 and the last boss I did without dying.
> 
> I don't think I could play it again.



It suffers horribly from the fact that all side quests in the game are offered and can (at least in theory) be completed in chapter 1, leaving the latter chapters as a bit of a wasteland where all there is left to do is follow the main quest.  It's a very valid criticism of the game.  Replay value comes from joining a different faction in the early stages, but I do appreciate that not everyone is interested in doing that.  But yes I agree, and it's always been one of the main criticisms of the game, that the latter chapters are lacking content outside of the main quest.  I don't actually think the devs intended players to do everything in chapter 1, but when you're used to playing chapter based RPGs where you have to complete quests in the chapter you are given them, then when you get a quest, you will try your bloody hardest to complete it - just in case it's no longer possible to do so in the next chapter.

Gothic 1 and 2, and Risen 2, are actually far better in this regard, being better paced with plenty to do throughout the game.


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2014)

I am currently playing Arcania.  It is not as dreadful as I feared it might be - it's a terrible game to carry the Gothic name (given how deep and challenging the original Gothic games were), but as a 'casual action adventure with RPG elements' and just mentally divorcing it entirely from Gothic, it's not a bad game on those terms.

Just re-downloading (had hard drive failure and replacement since I last played, the hardest part of that has been downloading all my games again) The Witcher 2 to have another go on it all enthused again because #3 is in the works, also there may be DLC I haven't played yet (CDPR release all their DLC at no charge to people who buy the game, and The Witcher 2 has morphed into The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition since I last played).  But 15Gb download!!! FFS, I won't get to play it until at least Sunday night!!!  The real stupidity is that I know I backed up my original GoG download to an external drive, but it would probably take me just as long to find that and apply the updates.

I'm also trying to fathom out both Europa Universalis IV and Cities in Motion 2, it'll just be a case of figuring out the menus.  Which could take a bit of time and effort, Paradox games are often not that easy to step into and play (but deeply rewarding once you get into them).  EUIV looks comfortingly close enough to CKII though, I keep trying to find my portrait and have to remind myself that I'm not playing a character in this one!


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2014)

Desktop dungeon, which turned out to be a puzzle game.  It's quite good although I spend ages trying to work out how to do it which defeats the developer's claim that each dungeon takes 10 mins.

Payday2 which is cool in a "run around shooting cops whilst some american kid screams in your ear" type way.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 4, 2014)

Just done the room on iPad in about two hours, brilliant game for 69p!

Got sleeping dogs and assassins creed 2 on the go on the Xbox atm, both freebies and both very good


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2014)

Yetman said:


> Just done the room on iPad in about two hours, brilliant game for 69p!
> 
> Got sleeping dogs and assassins creed 2 on the go on the Xbox atm, both freebies and both very good



Yeah the room is great.  And you just reminded me that I got sleeping dogs for free too, I'd forgotten about that.  Cool.


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> Yeah the room is great.  And you just reminded me that I got sleeping dogs for free too, I'd forgotten about that.  Cool.



OH loves Sleeping Dogs, and I enjoy watching him play it.  Nice open world and interesting/varied main missions (today I watched him involved in a speedboat chase, looked like great fun).  OH saw I was posting this and adds "What can I say, it's awesome, there's so much to do.  Car races are particularly good fun.  And shooting at pursuers.. ratatat-tat BANG!" or words to that effect, with a big grin on his face.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2014)

Sounds good, it's just getting time to play it!


----------



## Epona (Jan 4, 2014)

tommers said:


> Sounds good, it's just getting time to play it!



I think it will be worth it.  I've also seen him do missions where he has had to:



Spoiler



- stay in hiding and take photo of an incident
- intercept a kidnapped wedding cake
- hijack a public transport bus
- beat someone in a street race
- hack into CCTV system
- take part in a karaoke contest

There's also an achievement for killing someone with a fish



so that's some indication of the variety of activities, the developers obviously put real thought into making the mission gameplay varied, challenging, and fun.


----------



## Epona (Jan 5, 2014)

Well The Witcher 2 finished downloading, all 15 Gb of it!  Crap, I'd forgotten how complicated combat was in this game - it manages to out-action every other action RPG I've played.  Still a great game mind you.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tearaway for the PS Vita. What a fucking breath of fresh air! Honestly, if you have a Vita you _must_ go out and buy it immediately. I wasn't expecting to like it at all but fuck, everything about it is utterly captivating. Buy buy buy!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 9, 2014)

Gone back to tomb raider and loving every second of it , also just started crisis 3 but got loads of stuff in the steam sale so will be busy for months


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 10, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Tearaway for the PS Vita. What a fucking breath of fresh air! Honestly, if you have a Vita you _must_ go out and buy it immediately. I wasn't expecting to like it at all but fuck, everything about it is utterly captivating. Buy buy buy!


I don't have a PS Vita but I do remember seeing previews of Tearaway. It certainly looked really cool and it seemed to make perfect sense in the use of the front and rear touchscreens. The first game to do so in a non-gimmicky way. Glad to hear you are enjoying it


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2014)

Still on The Witcher 2, it is a really good game.  I can't wait for the last installment later this year, it looks like just the sort of thing I'll enjoy.  Bit worried about the size of the world (given that it's a smaller European developer, I don't doubt their skill and devotion but hope the budget can stretch to it), hope they can fill it up and make it alive.  If they pull it off well then they deserve every accolade.


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2014)

Just downloaded dominions 4, which is a really in depth and odd strategy game.

And also just got starsector, top down space thing.  Looks really good but I cannot get very far at all.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Still on The Witcher 2, it is a really good game.  I can't wait for the last installment later this year, it looks like just the sort of thing I'll enjoy.  Bit worried about the size of the world (given that it's a smaller European developer, I don't doubt their skill and devotion but hope the budget can stretch to it), hope they can fill it up and make it alive.  If they pull it off well then they deserve every accolade.


http://www.thewitcher.com/adventuregame/


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> http://www.thewitcher.com/adventuregame/



Unfortunately I can't see that!  When they changed their website around the time of #2's release, I went to sign in and stupidly put in that day's date instead of my birthdate, all I get is a screen telling me I'm not old enough to access the site.  Pure stupidity I know, and I'm too lazy to try and sort it out!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 10, 2014)

Epona said:


> Unfortunately I can't see that!  When they changed their website around the time of #2's release, I went to sign in and stupidly put in that day's date instead of my birthdate, all I get is a screen telling me I'm not old enough to access the site.  Pure stupidity I know, and I'm too lazy to try and sort it out!


Incognito Mode and re-register? Or the video is on YouTube.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm playing Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. It's a subscription based MMORPG, and I'd let it expire after the 30 day trial...but it was a free weekend following a big update. I had loads of fun, it's such a beautiful world, I'm going to subscribe again.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2014)

ive just started the new metal gear game on the pc , rising revenance or something, its not really like the other games, more a slash em up, akin to ninja gaiden but with big fuck off robots, its quite good fun


----------



## golightly (Jan 13, 2014)

Currently flailing around with different games.  I've tried Splinter Cell Blacklist, but I'm struggling with the gameplay, so I've parked it for now.  I then went on to Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 and just found it annoying.  I'm now revisiting Portal 2 because I can't find anything that really grabs me.  Maybe, I should just have a break from gaming for a while.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2014)

youve only just gt your new graphics card lol ( and they really are great cards  )

Splinter cell just needs patience and once you upgrade your gear makes it a lot easier.

Other top games you might like : Dishonoured ( possible my game of the year last year ) , the new tomb raider is also excellent, as is far cry 3


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2014)

GTA V, Assassin's Creed III.

PS4 should arrive tomorrow (hopefully), so then it'll be COD, FIFA 14 and NFS: Rivals.


----------



## golightly (Jan 13, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> youve only just gt your new graphics card lol ( and they really are great cards  )
> 
> Splinter cell just needs patience and once you upgrade your gear makes it a lot easier.
> 
> Other top games you might like : Dishonoured ( possible my game of the year last year ) , the new tomb raider is also excellent, as is far cry 3



I will get back on to Splinter Cell for sure; I just need to get comfortable with it.  I've played Dshono(u)red loads of times; it is a great game, and I will go back, but I was playing it quite recently.  I've also played Far Cry 3 fairly recently.  I got Tomb Raider in one of the Steam sales and have it queued up.  All of these games are excellent and lovely to look at; I think I just need to cleanse my pallet, so to speak, before getting on to another game.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 13, 2014)

.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2014)

golightly said:


> I think I just need to cleanse my pallet, so to speak, before getting on to another game.


 
Yeah, I get that sometimes, kind of get "gamed out". Find I very often go back to minecraft for a bit and build obsessively for a couple of weeks, then feel like I've done everything I want to for the mo and am ready for something else.

I'm currently back on Deus Ex, which I started mid last year and then went off it because this one particular objective was irritating me. Right back into again now, really enjoying it. Expecially yesterdays's stun grenade into a group of 15 opponents, jumped into the centre and let off the Typhoon. Oh yeah.


----------



## golightly (Jan 13, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Find I very often go back to minecraft for a bit and build obsessively for a couple of weeks, then feel like I've done everything I want to for the mo and am ready for something else.



Kerbal is my Minecraft.  Maybe a relaxing  trip to the Mun is what I need.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 13, 2014)

There you go, bit of R&R in space


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2014)

Whoop!









So, played Need For Speed: Rivals last night, which was insane and I wasn't very good at, and also FIFA 14. Which was more sane, but which I wasn't very good at. COD: Ghosts, tonight.

You can guess, right?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 15, 2014)

Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag

Oh my. I like this. I like it a LOT.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 15, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
> 
> Oh my. I like this. I like it a LOT.


Worth the price? What are you playing it on?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2014)

I played it on pc and was definitely worth the price ( free with a gfx card  )

but saying that its coming down in price now on consoles so defitnitely worth it IMO


----------



## golightly (Jan 15, 2014)

It is expensive, but you do get a lot of varied gameplay for your money, and it does look lovely.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2014)

Up to my eyeballs in minecraft. Been playing on the NeoGaf server which is always busy. Playing online improves it so much - the camaraderie and collaboration and just the general chichat. Still a great game 4 years on 

Hexcells (plus) is minesweeper done right. Fantastic little puzzler, with really nice integration of music & sound.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 15, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> Worth the price? What are you playing it on?



PS4. Yep, I'd say so. It was £55, but I went about 5 hours straight last night. 

Easily the most fun I've had with a game since the original Ezio game came out. I'm a bit worried about the ship combat and stuff, because I didn't like that much in 3, but then I didn't really like 3 much generally - poorly written, terrible lead character and just too easy to fight.

This one seems much better straight away. Like they've taken the good bits from Altair, Ezio and Connor...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2014)

Plants v Zombies 2 on the phone. DL'ed Fallout 1 and 2 before Christmas, started playing no 1 but died pretty soon, so haven't opened it since. Should I persevere?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 15, 2014)

I've recently discovered an Open Source game called Open General which is a development of the old SSI hexfest Panzer General. It's well modded and has a thriving community of grognards.

A classic "beer and pretzels" game. I'm wasting loads of time on it.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 19, 2014)

Currently playing Devil May Cry which is one of those beat em ups where you get style point for doing your repertoire of moves.  Its probably one of the most complex control systems I've played like, its got 4 weapons that you can use and you need to switch back and forth  between at least 3 of those all the time. Each individual weapon has their own set of moves.

When you start stringing them together its very satisfying.  Great looking game too. I got it for 7.99 in the sale recently.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2014)

Assasins Creed III which is okay. I need another Fallout 3 or Skyrim though so I can get lost in other worlds


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2014)

Been playing Company of Heroes 2 and Saints Row IV on the Steam free weekend.  Was quite close to buying Co2, but I've been trying not to buy new games until I finish various Steam sale/humble bundle games.  Also I can completely see why so many have been getting pissed off with the excessive DLCisation of the game.  

So I've gone back to Arkham City, which I'm really enjoying so far.  Even if the Mr Freeze boss fight was a bit of a pain in the posterior (in a good way, I suppose).


----------



## Epona (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm on a bit of a gaming hiatus at the moment, I have loads of games that I want to play, but just not been enthused enough to get stuck in to anything particular this weekend.  This is not the first time it has happened, and I fully expect to be back to normal by the middle of next week


----------



## Hoss (Jan 20, 2014)

GTA V & Skyrim on the 360.

Civ V on the Mac.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 20, 2014)

Been playing Pokemon again on the venerable ol' 3DS and BF4 on the Xbone. The China rising DLC is out and yet I don't seem to be able to play it? The Premium content has me somewhat confused.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Heroes of might and magic , the new one , not my usual fair tbh but it's actually really good an absorbing


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoss said:


> Civ V on the Mac.


 
Dunno about you but I always seem to end the game in nuclear conflagration because the opponent Civs seem to accumulate culture so quickly.


----------



## captainmission (Jan 20, 2014)

europa universarlis 4 - like ck2 but less fun and with slaves


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2014)

I saw that on steam is it any good ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 20, 2014)

Discovered an old Humble Bundle receipt in my email, so I've reinstalled Limbo, Braid, Bastion and Amnesia. Playing through Limbo at the moment, which is still awesome.


----------



## captainmission (Jan 20, 2014)

If you like paradox games, like ck2, it's worth a try. You get 400 years of history, the whole globe and 100s nations to play with. My gripe with it would be is unlike ck2 dealing with your internal politics or losing isn't fun. Over extending, even marginally, or a run of bad luck can leave you in a rut of doing nothing but stomping down rebels or having to concede in wars cos you're out of manpower for 20 years at a time.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 20, 2014)

8ball said:


> Dunno about you but I always seem to end the game in nuclear conflagration because the opponent Civs seem to accumulate culture so quickly.



I've only recently started playing on my new mac. Previous machine wasn't powerful enough to run it. Haven't ended in a nuclear clusterfuck just yet...those Giant Death Robots are pretty cool


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2014)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Discovered an old Humble Bundle receipt in my email, so I've reinstalled Limbo, Braid, Bastion and Amnesia. Playing through Limbo at the moment, which is still awesome.


Good bundle there, some great games. I haven't played Bastion, but Limbo, Braid, and Amnesia are all really good.


----------



## Epona (Jan 21, 2014)

8ball said:


> Dunno about you but I always seem to end the game in nuclear conflagration because the opponent Civs seem to accumulate culture so quickly.



I gave CIV 5 a really good try (and decided I don't like it much), but my OH still sometimes looks at me funny 'cos when we did multiplayer I was losing horribly and nuked one of his cities just to see what it looked like.  I fear it may never be forgotten


----------



## golightly (Jan 21, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Heroes of might and magic , the new one , not my usual fair tbh but it's actually really good an absorbing



I remember playing Heroes of Might & Magic on the Sega Megadrive.  I'm guessing that it's probably quite different now. 

Currently playing Saints Road IV.  I'm not sure if the humour really works for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 21, 2014)

its not actually that diferent, still turn based but graphically overhauled


----------



## Libertad (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone else here play hex style wargames? Any takers for a casual pbem game?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 23, 2014)

I came of age on Killing Floor last night.  I was the last one on the team left and had about 20 zeds still to kill.  A mixture  of easy kill ones and some hardcore mofos too .

It's the first time I've kept my cool in that situation and got them all 

not much ammo to spare either


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2014)

.


----------



## yield (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been playing Diablo 3 on ps3 which I got for Xmas. Good fun but a bit of a grind. 



Libertad said:


> Anyone else here play hex style wargames? Any takers for a casual pbem game?


Memoir '44? Played that on steam a few times last year.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I came of age on Killing Floor last night.  I was the last one on the team left and had about 20 zeds still to kill.  A mixture  of easy kill ones and some hardcore mofos too .
> 
> It's the first time I've kept my cool in that situation and got them all
> 
> not much ammo to spare either


 
And _this,_ kids, is what you can achieve when you a play a game for several years. Nothing beats that sense of achievement


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm just about to start the new FIFA14. Online. With mates.

I'm going to be _slaughtered_.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 23, 2014)

yield said:


> Memoir '44? Played that on steam a few times last year.



Bit more complex than that though that looks fun.


----------



## yield (Jan 24, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Bit more complex than that though that looks fun.


Which games do you play?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 24, 2014)

Mostly historical strategy games like Close Combat and Panzer General. Finite resource management coupled with tactical objectives. Atm I'm playing Open General an Open Source game.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 24, 2014)

I loved close combat (especially III with the real red mod for extra historical accuracy) is there a more modern version.  Last I heard the dev team responsible for CC have ended up making small squad real time tactical combat simulators (which is what CC was barring the at times rubbish A.I.) for the US military...

Back on topic... I'm currently playing Path of Exile and Batman Arkham City


----------



## Libertad (Jan 24, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> I loved close combat (especially III with the real red mod for extra historical accuracy) is there a more modern version.



Yes, this is Real Red:

http://www.matrixgames.com/products/335/details/Close.Combat.-.Cross.of.Iron

The modding community is still going strong:

http://www.closecombatseries.net/CCS/modules.php?name=Forums


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 24, 2014)

Im on the last level of Heart of the Swarm.. I'm saving it for later. I still havent finished the last level of Wings of Liberty. I am boycotting XCOM as its a cheating bastard. Thinking about the banner saga and have restarted Skyrim on the PC but am only level 4. I just found my Alpha Centuri disc in the loft.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 24, 2014)

All the games I want to play are on either pc or ps3. As an xbox owner I'm a bit gutted. I haven't enjoyed much that's come out at all. The last thing I played was Arkham Origins - boy does it stink. 

Diablo3 was decent though.


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> I came of age on Killing Floor last night.  I was the last one on the team left and had about 20 zeds still to kill.  A mixture  of easy kill ones and some hardcore mofos too .
> 
> It's the first time I've kept my cool in that situation and got them all
> 
> not much ammo to spare either



My OH absolutely loves Killing Floor.  He has a group of friends that he plays it with, most of them are completely useless but one of the guys who for some reason likes to play with them is very good at it and high level with all his perks - a lot of the game involves the other players dying then sitting back watching their mate finish off the wave.  They all seem to love playing the game together though and the guy who is really good at it keeps coming back to do co-op with them (I think they might be a group of friends from another website/forum so know each other elsewhere) - everyone cheers when someone increases a perk level or gets an achievement or whatever


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 25, 2014)

(I may have to look Killing Floor up)

I've now finished Deus Ex: HR, fantastic game, loved it. Wondering what to do next, noticed Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light going for free on Xbox (weirdly, by Eidos and Square Enix again) and it's a hoot.


----------



## Epona (Jan 25, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> (I may have to look Killing Floor up)



It was originally a mod for Unreal Tournament.
It's a co-op 'pick a map to run round and shoot the mutants' type game (there is single player mode as well as co-op).  It's not my bag, but apparently if you like that sort of thing it's a good game for getting together with your mates and shooting the shit out of weird mutant zombie things.  A lot of the maps are set in the UK, including one in West London.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 26, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> (I may have to look Killing Floor up)




It's always in the Steam sale, whenever they have one.  

It's worth £3.74 of anyone's money


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2014)

I ummm... I wanted to go out on the new bike yesterday, but it was pouring with rain and really, really windy. So I stayed on the sofa and played AC4 Black Flag...

For... ummm...

11 hours.  

It's very good.


----------



## captainmission (Jan 27, 2014)

I got Deus ex human revolution on the steam sale and just finished it. I'm dissapointed, the combat seems a step backward from the original, there's not nearly enough exposition in the story, and none of the barmen will engage me in lengthy debate about the nature of good governance


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 27, 2014)

Restarted Skyrim, and then played Super Meat Boy for hours.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2014)

minecraft is deep in me like a cancer


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 27, 2014)

Halflife 2


----------



## Epona (Jan 28, 2014)

I bought Inquisitor on Steam as it is on sale this week at just over £2.  Haven't played it yet but promise I will let you all know how it is!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 28, 2014)

Playing the demo of Bravely Default for 3DS. About five hours in and still plenty to do. Great stuff for a demo.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 29, 2014)

BF4 on the ol' Xbox One seems to be eating most of my gaming time at the moment. Slowly getting back into the swing of competitive online shooters again


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2014)

I haven't even installed the new COD on mine, yet. Despite orders from my online crew to do so. I do fancy Battlefield, though.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 29, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> I haven't even installed the new COD on mine, yet. Despite orders from my online crew to do so. I do fancy Battlefield, though.


BF over CoD, always. Not even bothered with the last 3 CoD games, the first was the best one.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 29, 2014)

The Wolf Among Us - new one from the Walking Dead team. Alright so far.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2014)

Callum91 said:


> BF over CoD, always. Not even bothered with the last 3 CoD games, the first was the best one.



I'm not a massive fan, but it's what quite a few of my best mates play, so...

I liked the last Battlefield. Less hectic than COD, more tactical.


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually getting a bit concerned because I seem to have lost my gaming mojo.  Have tried pottering about with some games, but that's all I've been managing for the last couple of weeks.  Can't even seem to get stuck into some of my 'new to me' games like EUIV, Anno 2070, or Inquisitor - it's not as though I only have stuff I've already played.

I think it's largely because I have major anticipation for a handful of games due to be released a bit later this year and am just itching to play those.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 31, 2014)

Skyblock.

Haven't played MC in months, and loving it again.

Want to reinstall Simpsons: Hit & Run, but my AV won't let me


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Want to reinstall Simpsons: Hit & Run, but my AV won't let me



Does your AV not have a tool where you can exclude it from being blocked?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 31, 2014)

Epona said:


> Does your AV not have a tool where you can exclude it from being blocked?



I'll give you a clue: it's a free one 

Actually , I'm planning on getting a new PC next month as this one is five-years-old and has started struggling recently (I can only play vanilla MC without either the RAM or the graphics card screaming at me) and will need a 64bit processor to install instances of W8/Server2012, so I'm gonna opt for a top of the range AV package when I do and hopefully I'll be able to race around in Cletus' pick up truck till my heart's content


----------



## Epona (Jan 31, 2014)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I'll give you a clue: it's a free one
> 
> Actually , I'm planning on getting a new PC next month as this one is five-years-old and has started struggling recently (I can only play vanilla MC without either the RAM or the graphics card screaming at me) and will need a 64bit processor to install instances of W8/Server2012, so I'm gonna opt for a top of the range AV package when I do and hopefully I'll be able to race around in Cletus' pick up truck till my heart's content



Just check out which AV packages have good gaming compatibility.  Some are known to cause more problem with games than others, but you shouldn't have any problem using a free one - just choose a free one with a good reputation amongst gamers.

Unfortunately I can't give you any recommendation for free ones as I get Nortons free as one of the users on a multi-license deal (have to say though I have never had a problem installing or running any game, I also run Malwarebytes once a week to catch anything that it missed) - but there are better free AVs than that.  Don't pay out for something if there's a freebie on offer that is better, just search threads or ask on gaming forums for the ones that provide good protection and are least likely to fuck up your gaming.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 2, 2014)

Metal Slug3. Downloaded it after a drunken evening with a friend who played the first one to death in the arcade and fancied reliving it (albeit a newer one)

I suck at it but it is harmless fun


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 16, 2014)

Yetman said:


> The Wolf Among Us - new one from the Walking Dead team. Alright so far.


Just played through episode two, loving this.  Taking them way too long to release the episodes though.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 17, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Just played through episode two, loving this.  Taking them way too long to release the episodes though.



I heard Episode 2 is a bit short for the price?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 17, 2014)

Yetman said:


> I heard Episode 2 is a bit short for the price?


Yup.  Not as short as I thought but still short.

However...I am now convinced I know who the killer is.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> Yup.  Not as short as I thought but still short.
> 
> However...I am now convinced I know who the killer is.



I've downloaded the Walking Dead on the PC til it comes out as a whole package - I've found this is one of the few games my PC can manage well enough to play so it gives me something to do when the mrs is on the Xbox


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 18, 2014)

got the witcher 2 from steam for £2.99 yesterday. Enjoying it so far


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2014)

Yetman said:


> I've downloaded the Walking Dead on the PC til it comes out as a whole package - I've found this is one of the few games my PC can manage well enough to play so it gives me something to do when the mrs is on the Xbox



Walking dead is great. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm now addicted to dark souls due to the praise on here, and.........................damn it's hard but i'm loving it so thanks ^


----------



## Callum91 (Feb 18, 2014)

Titanfall beta. It's fucking epic.


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently switching between The Longest Journey and Gemini Rue (which I am fucking loving btw). Plus the obligatory Football Manager.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 18, 2014)

Jazzpunk a very silly game. It's pretty short but there are quite a few mini games within. Currently replaying it, to see what I missed first time.


----------



## Enviro (Feb 18, 2014)

Got my new PC a few weeks ago. Completed the main quests in Just Cause 2 and have sort of lost interest now - as I'm playing Fallout: NV which has a lot more depth! I'm coming towards the end of the main quests in FNV, but have all the DLC quests to do once I've found Benny/ the chip... 

Occasionally having a go at Antichamber but it's very frustrating.

Occasionally having a stab at Kerbal Space Program to wind down after an evening in the Mojave Wasteland. I have satellites orbiting Duna, and I made my first return journey to the Mun and back the other night, which I was very pleased with


----------



## tommers (Feb 18, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> i'm now addicted to dark souls due to the praise on here, and.........................damn it's hard but i'm loving it so thanks ^



How far in are you?   You've got 3 weeks to finish it before number two comes out.


----------



## Silva (Feb 18, 2014)

At the moment, I'm playing Speedball 2 HD on the pc, and Mass Effect 2 on the console, having just finished Just Cause 2 (well, completed the main mode at 64% or around that, although I'll probably go back to it after ME2).


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 19, 2014)

tommers said:


> How I've in are you?   You've got 3 weeks to finish it before number two comes out.


Finishing the first in time Was the plan not that ive got any money  but anyway really loving the first and def gonna get the second. Not sure what level people get to, my characters level 103 and ive just got to the dukes archives. i think i made a mistake trying to create a rounded character, when i should of specialised a bit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 19, 2014)

Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate...what a time sink.


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> Finishing the first in time Was the plan not that ive got any money  but anyway really loving the first and def gonna get the second. Not sure what level people get to, my characters level 103 and ive just got to the dukes archives. i think i made a mistake trying to create a rounded character, when i should of specialised a bit.



Ah cool. You're pretty far then.   I think my first character was about that level at the end. 

Specialising is definitely the way forward,  whether you focus on dex or strength, what kind of magic you use etc. 

How did you find ornstein and smough?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 19, 2014)

tommers said:


> How did you find ornstein and smough?



really bloody hard  when i finally done it, i was shaking and feeling like i'd actually achieved something(chuffed) when finished is it worth going round again?


----------



## tommers (Feb 19, 2014)

Disjecta Membra said:


> really bloody hard  when i finally done it, i was shaking and feeling like i'd actually achieved something(chuffed) when finished is it worth going round again?



Haha,  yeah I was exactly the same.  I love that fight so much. 

Going through again just raises the hp of the enemies and number of souls you get. The actual game is the same and you keep  your stuff so really it's much easier than the first time.  You know where everything is and you're not so scared.   I ended up imposing my own restrictions; so I did one as a black Knight with no magic and only black knight equipment, one without increasing level,  one with no summoning,  trying out different types of character and getting different secret things but I've never gone past NG++.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm desk warming at the moment, I get paid to sit at a desk for eight hours a day and do nothing. I've started going through old PC games to pass the time, at  the moment I'm playing freespace 2, it's fantastic, just installing the bells and whistles mods now so I should look stunning.


----------



## cypher79 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I'm desk warming at the moment, I get paid to sit at a desk for eight hours a day and do nothing. I've started going through old PC games to pass the time, at  the moment I'm playing freespace 2, it's fantastic, just installing the bells and whistles mods now so I should look stunning.



I need your job. What is it?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 21, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> I need your job. What is it?



I work as a public school teacher in South Korea, I'm a contract worker rather than a regular teacher, so I have to be in work set in the terms of my contract, that means sitting at my desk with nothing to do for two months in winter and a month in summer.  I'm doing an MA at the moment so it isn't all just gaming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm playing GW2 at the moment, getting used to the change of pace an MMO brings in preparation for ESO at the end of March. 

I nearly got a thief up to level 20 (stopped at about 19 I think) but realised I was dying so much I just don't have the skillzors for it at the moment. So I rolled a mesmer and died even more. So now I've got the cutest little Asuran warrior called Dink. She slices through everything the game puts in front of her with her massive greatsword. I've levelled her to 8 just this evening, it's so easy to get through content. Also, money is shared account-wide, which is great, because it means I can buy more inventory space and a better sword right out of the gate and not worry too much. I didn't play for about a year and when I came back to it I mysteriously had 1 gold and a couple of thousand karma and 2 laurels that had accumulated... somehow. And the stuff I listed for sale in the AH sold in those 12 months too XD

The Asura are by far the most fun. Although I haven't played a Charr yet. The Sylvari are interesting, but I find their starting area just a bit too... vibrant. The Norn are great, but they feel really, really plodding because they are the biggest race. By comparison Asura feel like the most speedy things ever. Humans are fine, their starting area is so-so... typical medieval fantasy - agrarian, serving wenches, fields, farmers, windmills, princes etc. The Asura are batshit insane, which is kinda awesome.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Feb 22, 2014)

I've just installed Coin Ops and 17,000 games on an old chipped xbox. It's weird looking back at these games that were amazing in their time yet seem so primative now.


----------



## golightly (Feb 23, 2014)

Just finished Broken Age Act 1.  It's a beautiful looking game, for sure, but not particularly taxing.  Still, I want to get the next installment to find out what happens next.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2014)

Call of Duty: Ghosts

I am laughably, hilariously bad online.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 24, 2014)

Final Fantasy XIII: Lightning Returns. 

It's such a strange game, it has the most idiosyncratic mechanics I've seen in a jrpg (and I've seen a few strange ones).

Still, I am enjoying it's strange charm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

truant


----------



## cypher79 (Feb 24, 2014)

Marlow Briggs, really good and very underrated game. Only cost me a quid too


----------

